# Is 4200 rpm a slow hard drive?



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220334

I am buying this laptop but he mentions the rpm is a joke in the comment, can anyone tell me how much it would cost to replace, and do all laptops share a same HD size because I do not see one provided, would that be in the manual? (did not arrive yet)


Also can you please link a good laptop one. And also, this should come with the vista operating disc correct? , to install vista in a new laptop


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah, get one with atleast 5400rpm or higher. What are you wanting to use it for?


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 3, 2008)

I've used a 4200 rpm hdd laptop. I'm running one in my backup system right now, and it's working OK.


----------



## department76 (Jun 3, 2008)

ya you definately want a faster hdd.  back when i had my laptop, i ditched the 80gb 5400rpm for a 100gb 7200rpm and noticed a huge performance increase-- much shorter load times.  that was also indicated by the increase of the Vista hdd performance from 4.x to 5.x

a new drive shouldnt cost much more than $100, it really depends on what you get.


----------



## magibeg (Jun 3, 2008)

Its usable of course... it would just depend on what you plan on using this laptop for. You would probably be better off just going for the 5400rpm variety.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 3, 2008)

I never really had any problems with my 4200rpm one. It depends on what you use it for- gaming or work. If it's the latter I wouldn't give a shiznazz.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 3, 2008)

Asus has an M51 I believe it is, for the same price, with better stuff in it. I was looking at one myself. I have an Asus G1 at the moment..


----------



## flashstar (Jun 3, 2008)

My father's old laptop had a 3800 rpm drive. Now that was slow!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that computers ship with their operating system on a disc? Wouldn't it be illegal not to include something?


----------



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2008)

If you wanna put it that way yes. I believe my HDD is a 7,200 RPM.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 3, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Can anyone confirm that computers ship with their operating system on a disc? Wouldn't it be illegal not to include something?



If I understand this correctly, I don't think it's illegal, it's actually a consumer choice. Honestly, I wish companies would offer NO OS installed as an option and knock some cash off the bill. While some companies do offer this, or other OS's besides Windows, most don't offer NO OS. But as far as no disc included with the system, if you call tech support, I believe they mail you a disc as long as you are under warranty. But by right, they SHOULD include a disc..


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

well how are you suppose to install a new HD without the OS to install again ?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok I called and asked and they said it comes with a disc that will install the O.S ( I guess a recover disc, and it can install on a new bare hard drive they said) but i forgot to ask the size of their laptop's Hard drive, what is the standard laptop size? all the ones I see on newegg are 2.5


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

i would say between 80-160. 160 is the largest i've seen. But most of my friends only have 80


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

Cracker I mean like the Form factor


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Cracker I mean like the Form factor



 my bad


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> my bad



It's ok


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220317

This laptop has better graphics and a faster HDD.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jun 3, 2008)

well the laptop im getting has a native display of 1920x1200, and the cpu is faster, and i do not mind upgrading the HDD, and as far as graphics, this card will do for watching movies.

Just curious, is it possible to upgrade video card's in laptops ?


----------



## ktr (Jun 3, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Just curious, is it possible to upgrade video card's in laptops ?



Depends if the GPU is in MXM form factor.


----------



## smig (Jun 3, 2008)

this looks like a very nice laptop there 

4,200 RPM HD is slow, but the overall peformance gain for faster HD (7,200) should not be around 5-10%.
The HD has a nice size (250gb) for laptop.
just ask how much will it cost to replace the HD for a faster one and decide if it worth the money.
as I looked at egg most of the laptops HD are 5,400. and you can have a new 250gb one for 110-120 $

In general - you better buy the laptops as they are. trying to upgrade will cost more then trying to look for another better one.


regarding the OS - it might come preinstalled as OEM software. in this case you might not even have the disc for it. make sure to have the OS disc.
if you do want to buy the OS make sure to do it when you order the computer. it will cost you much more if you will decide to do it later.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jun 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220317
> 
> This laptop has better graphics and a faster HDD.



That's the laptop I was talking about.. Better specs, less money.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Ok I called and asked and they said it comes with a disc that will install the O.S ( I guess a recover disc, and it can install on a new bare hard drive they said) but i forgot to ask the size of their laptop's Hard drive, what is the standard laptop size? all the ones I see on newegg are 2.5



It should be 2.5" SATA.


----------



## smig (Jun 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220317
> 
> This laptop has better graphics and a faster HDD.




realy think 9500gs with dedicated 512mb is better then 8600gs with 256 GDDR3 ?

it also has weaker CPU with slower FSB, smaller screen with lower resolution.
but the HD is faster.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 3, 2008)

No way, just get one of those 3.5 to 2.5 converters. Get yourself a Raptor10K put it in the 2.5 box, slide it in and adjust the flux capacitor. 

http://www.orlyowl.com/upload/files/lame.jpg  -  the converter


BTW, 5,400 should be fine. And they are cheap.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 3, 2008)

My laptop has a 4200 RPM hard drive, from the year 2000!
Vista gives it a 3.3, and it is the only thing on my laptop that gets a 3 or higher...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 7, 2008)

flashstar said:


> My father's old laptop had a 3800 rpm drive. Now that was slow!



This is a modern laptop with what looks to be a FUJITSU MHX2250BT hard drive. It's not going to be slow. I don't think he'd notice much difference at all. Maybe if it was an old ATA-6 hard drive or similar, but not that. It saves on power and heat.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Both of my laptops have 4200RPM drives, they are fast enough.


----------

